

Ask HN: Somebody beat us to Hacker News. What can we do? - krantiveer

We launched https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.svyft.com a few days ago.<p>Somebody posted it on Hacker News before we could claim our luck to the front page. Is there something we can do?<p>This is the post: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=7768926
======
minimaxir
Why does it matter?

As you mention, it's all about luck regardless. In fact, the previous
submission was submitted at an optimal time anyways:
[http://i.imgur.com/BNCjNwK.png](http://i.imgur.com/BNCjNwK.png)

(picture from [http://minimaxir.com/2014/02/hacking-hacker-
news/](http://minimaxir.com/2014/02/hacking-hacker-news/) )

~~~
krantiveer
Max, I agree about the luck factor. But new app launches (Show HN) generally
get better attention on HN. Dont you think ??

~~~
minimaxir
Actually, for that article, I had made a score histogram for Show HN articles,
and it was near identical to the histogram of normal articles. (i.e. Show HNs
don't lead to a significant change in the expected number of points). I had
removed it from the post because it was getting long. :P

What you're seeing is confirmation bias. There are many, many Show HN posts
made, and very few get upvoted.

------
sharemywin
if your marketing plan was mostly about submitting it to HN you might want to
fire your marketing team.

